# Como agrandar el espacio pista/GND Proteus-Ares



## cmontoya (Mar 24, 2012)

Hola amigos.
Yo e diseñado varios circuitos en ares y me funciona perfectamente el único inconveniente que tengo  es que al momento de utilizar power plane generator   me deja muy poco  espacio entre la pista y el gnd  será que hay alguna forma de ampliar ese espacio?  Y la otra duda que tengo , como hago para que las terminales de los componentes se agrande un poco mas (me refiero al circulito de conexión) , para que me entiendan mas anexo una imagen donde muestro mis dudas.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 24, 2012)

Saludos... haciendo doble click sobre el plano te aparecerá un menú, donde viene una opción que dice "clearance" muevele allí para ajustar la separación entre pistas y el plano.

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/3668/pcbio.jpg

Para cambiar el tamaño de los pines, solo tienes que hacer click derecho sobre el pin a modificar... eliges la opción "edit pin" y ajustas el pad que quieras.


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 25, 2012)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Saludos... haciendo doble click sobre el plano te aparecerá un menú, donde viene una opción que dice "clearance" muevele allí para ajustar la separación entre pistas y el plano.
> 
> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/3668/pcbio.jpg
> 
> Para cambiar el tamaño de los pines, solo tienes que hacer click derecho sobre el pin a modificar... eliges la opción "edit pin" y ajustas el pad que quieras.



Muchas gracias por el dato
Una pregunta en la ventana donde sale clearance, que hace la opción Bounday??
Y otra cosa como haces para hacer lo huecos donde van a ir los tornillas en las esquinas?? 
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Mar 25, 2012)

Boundary es que tan "redondas" son las esquinas del "plano", configura diferentes valores  observa los resultados. Para los taladros de los tornillos utilizo pads grandes, estós vienen en la opción pads del menú de la izquiera, los que utilicé en la imagen vienen con el nombre de C-190-120


----------



## cmontoya (Mar 25, 2012)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Boundary es que tan "redondas" son las esquinas del "plano", configura diferentes valores  observa los resultados. Para los taladros de los tornillos utilizo pads grandes, estós vienen en la opción pads del menú de la izquiera, los que utilicé en la imagen vienen con el nombre de C-190-120



Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------

